# iFrame, doppelter Link, Hintergrund ändern bei Klick auf Link



## Soundlab (19. März 2004)

Hallo, ich erstelle gerade eine Seite für nen Kumpel. Im Grunde genommen sind es gleich zwei. Hier die bisherige Arbeit.

Wie ihr seht, ist unten rechts der Link zur anderen Seite. Ich habe vor , das sich beim Wechsel vom Limousinendienst-Menü zum Restaurant-Menü im iFrame(wo die Inhalte stehn) die "Das Restaurant"-Seite somit auch öffnet und das Hintergrundbild auch geändert wird. Ist das Möglich bei nur einen Klick? Wenn ja, bitte helft mir.


----------



## oppa (19. März 2004)

*Ich seh nix*

Leider kan ich deine bisherigen Ergebnisse nciht sehen, hast du denn Link vergessen oder bin ich einfach nur blind ?


----------



## Soundlab (19. März 2004)

Hatte den Link vergessen. Gerade editiert. Ansonsten hier noch einmal.

http://www.soundlab-berlin.de/limousinendienst/das_produkt/index.htm


----------



## oppa (19. März 2004)

*Ich versteh nicht ganz*

Was möchtest du nun genau erreichen ? Die Restaurant-Seite soll im I-Frame erscheinen und das Layout der Seite soll sich auch verändern, und zwar in das des Restaurants oder wie ?


----------



## Soundlab (19. März 2004)

Wenn du unten rechts auf Restaurant Blaue Adria klickst, öffnet sich ja dort ein anderes Menü (das für die Restaurant-Seite). Nun solch sich bei dem Klick auf dadrauf aber nicht nur das Menü ändern, sondern auch das Hintergrundbild und das Fenster mit den Inhalten (der iFrame).


----------



## oppa (19. März 2004)

*Hast du PHP ?*

Mit PHP würde das doch ganz einfach gehen, also wenn du nen Server mit PHP-Unterstützung hast kann ich dir gerne helfen


----------



## Soundlab (19. März 2004)

Ich schon, aber ob der den PHP unterstützten Server hat kann ich nicht sagen. Mit Html ist das also deines Wissens nicht möglich, oder sau kompliziert?


----------



## oppa (19. März 2004)

*geht bestimmt per js*

per javascript gehts bestimmt, aber da kann ich keine auskunft erteilen, aber html ist ja keine programmiersprache (oder ?!) und ich würde sowas halt über PHP regeln.


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. März 2004)

Also wenn ich dich richgtig verstanden habe, hier zwei Lösungsvorschläge:

1) Mit HTML: du kannst ja einfach die gnaze Seite neu laden...und die kannst du dann ändern wie du willst (zb Hintergrund)....

2) Mit JS:
Du brauchst ein Script, das bei Klick 2 Frames ändert...

<a href="Javascript: parent.frames.frame1.location.href='links.htm',self.location.href='rechts.htm'">
link</a>



Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe ich hab dir weitergeholfen...

[edit]
Zwischen Javascript: und parent gehört kein Abtsand hin, hab den nur gemacht, weil sonst ein Smilie kommt...
[/edit]


----------



## Soundlab (20. März 2004)

Das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. Aber ich kann das Script leider nicht auf meins umschreiben. Bin da zu unerfahren wahrscheinlich.

Das ist der jetzige Code um das Menü zu wechseln:

```
<a href="menueRA.htm" target="content1">Restaurant Blaue Adria</a>
```
Und das der um die erste Restaurant-Seite aufzurufen:

```
<a href="dasrestaurant.htm" target="content">Restaurant Blaue Adria</a>
```

Diese beiden Sachen sollen ausgeführt werden um das Menü im iFrame (content1)und den Inhalt des iFrames(content) mit einem Klick zu wechseln.


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Soundlab _
> *Das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend. Aber ich kann das Script leider nicht auf meins umschreiben. Bin da zu unerfahren wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Das ist der jetzige Code um das Menü zu wechseln:
> ...



Hallo,

was genau kriegst du denn nicht hin?

Aber um dir das JS zu ersparen: warum lädst du nicht einfach die ganze Seite neu, und veränderst halt nur den Hintergrund? d.h. du kopierst einfach alle Seiten für den Restaurantbereich und änderst ihn halt nur ab...

[edit]
3. Möglichkeit wäre noch PHP, aber wie gesagt, es geht auch ganz einfach nur mit HTML...
[/edit]


----------



## baeckerjunge (20. März 2004)

Hoi von meiner Seite mal was anderes......

Ich würde die Grafik npch insofern ändern,
dass die Erde nicht verwischt, beim Auto und Himmel fällt es nicht weiter auf,
 beim Boden ist es mir nur negativ aufgefallen.
Ich weiss na nicht mit welchem Grafikproggi du arbeitest, 
aber das würd ich noch ändern........
. 


bäckerjunge


----------



## Soundlab (20. März 2004)

Habs hinbekommen. Was natürlich noch fehlt ist der Wechsel des Hintergrunds.

Hier das Ergebnis 

Hier die Lösung um bei einen Klick 2 Frames zu ändern:

In den <head> kommt

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function ZweiFrames(URI1,F1,URI2,F2) {
  Frame1=eval("parent."+F1);
  Frame2=eval("parent."+F2);
  Frame1.location.href = URI1;
  Frame2.location.href = URI2;
}
</script>
```

Und hier der Link

```
<a href="javascript:ZweiFrames('URL1','ZIELFRAME','URL2','ZIELFRAME')">LINKNAME</a>
```

Wenn jemand noch ne Lösung für die Hintergrundgeschichte hat, wäre ich dankbar.

Das Neuladen der Seite find ich nicht so doll, da ich aus dem Grund das die komplette Seite nicht ständig neu laden soll die Methode mit den iFrames gewählt habe. Daher versuche ich auch rauszubekommen ob es möglich ist bei den Klick wo sich jetzt die beiden Frames ändern auch noch der Hintergrund wechseln kann oder nicht.

Hab schon überlegt noch nen dritten iFrame zu machen der dann den Hintergrund umschließt. Allerdings müsste dann ja auch der content iFrame neu laden.

Wenn also jemand ne Lösung hat die Hintergrundbilder zu ändern. Rein damit.



> _Original geschrieben von baeckerjunge _
> *Hoi von meiner Seite mal was anderes......
> 
> Ich würde die Grafik npch insofern ändern,
> ...



Ist richtig, hatte überlegt den Untergrund der Farbahn zu ändern, aber es sein lassen weil ich mich noch nicht ganz auf das Bild für den Hintergrund entschieden habe. Hab da noch ne Menge andere Sachen für den Hintergrund. Alle im gleichen Stil. Rechts das Bild und links verlängert. 

Arbeite mit Photoshop


----------

